# Gorgo is near



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok guys I know you all are saying its never going to happen and stuff like that but I have it on good authority(Scott) that GORGO is shipping from HK next week,I have had words with those that are worthy and recieve personal mails etc and put their input into these forums and as I got the news first I have been given the not worthy ness job of passing on the news(thanks Denis...lol)all I can say is the news is good and although the glow ghost isn't on its way at least the square box Nossy is about to reach shops and Gorgo will be here not to distant future
thanks Scott for your persiverance along with Moebius and the R2 conglomorate for keeping us 50 something year olds in our childhood
all the best to our forum and all who read her
cheers,Gordon
I've had a beer and I need a couple more...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Have one for me too 
I heard this wild rumor too lol....
Yep Square Box Glow Nossy is in Vancouver BC...and GORGO is shipping from Hong Kong next week....:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah-HA!!! WE TOLD Y'ALL!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great news!! Looking forward to both kits. We have the easy part. Thanks to Monarch for seeing it through!


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

"... The slow boat ride, rail, truck for Gorgo is set but it will take until April 6 to reach Toronto. I guess April 16 to reach the U.S. distributors, then another week to get on store shelves. By May 1, the kit should be in everyone's anxious hands. Good timing for Wonderfest at least."
Scott McKillop on FB


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And by May 1 the feeling will have returned to my arms from all the damn snow shoveling. Perfect timing.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yyyyeeeeeesssss!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PS....Scott also showed a 'Teaser 'box of Jekyll/Hyde kits ready to be boxed https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....695355184&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
good times


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

These two are very congenial.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see your take on Gorgo, Yasutoshi-san!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

How tall was the mother Gorgo in the movie?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Mitchellmania said:


> How tall was the mother Gorgo in the movie?


Based on momma standing next to Big Ben I would estimate her to be about 275 ft tall


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome, been waiting sometime on this one!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, you can't get any more Aurora-like than that!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't wait! The box art alone is worth the purchase price. Like the elder hooligan above, I am really looking forward to seeing everyone's take on this great kit.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Elder hooligans...indeed! Gorgo, get onto my lawn!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I enjoyed building and painting the test shot for Monarch Models.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What an inspired paint job it was too, Buzz. You decided to take a distinctly Basil Gogos tack on big mama, and she looks fantastic.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> I enjoyed building and painting the test shot for Monarch Models.


Is there a write up somewhere on exactly (details, man, DETAILS) of how you did that paint job? What brand of paint, what colors, what sequence, what techniques? 

Because I would LOVE TO READ IT. That paint job just amazes me and I wouldn't begin to know how to do something like that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jodet said:


> Is there a write up somewhere on exactly (details, man, DETAILS) of how you did that paint job? What brand of paint, what colors, what sequence, what techniques?
> 
> Because I would LOVE TO READ IT. That paint job just amazes me and I wouldn't begin to know how to do something like that.


Yuuuuuuup...Right here...
Let's take the TIME MACHINE back to 2010.....
The Gorgo WIP
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305754&highlight=gorgo

Gorgo Completed...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309789&highlight=gorgo
Lots of Buzzconror eye candy here!!!
Denis


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I just purchased the Sinbad kit, and it's great!!! It's just like an Aurora kit from the 60's!!! I have already ordered Gorgo,and can hardly wait for it!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I kind of envy you there Oliver. You only have about 6 weeks between opening your most recent Monarch kit and opening the newest one. For most of us that Gap's usually about 4 years


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Yuuuuuuup...Right here...
> Let's take the TIME MACHINE back to 2010.....
> The Gorgo WIP
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305754&highlight=gorgo
> ...


I've been in this hobby since 1964 when I got the Aurora King Kong as a boy. Believe me when I say that I've seen a LOT of built kits in my day. 

I can honestly say that having had the privilege of knowing Buzz personally for the last 25 years and having watched him build and paint dozens of Aurora (and other) kits that he is, in my opinion, by far the best kit builder and painter bar none. Photos DO NOT do his work justice...


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

so GORGO is finally coming.. and acording to Monarch's facebook page it will have two different boxes.. so we wait forever for the kit, and rite out of the gate we get hit with the double dip ?? Not too cool.. maybe I will flip a coin as to which box I'll get LOL


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Very Cool.....

 
Left by Doug Klauba ................................................................. Right by John Graziano

I love the variant boxes....so if you just want the kit, either one will do, but I also collect the Box Art so I'll be getting both :thumbsup:

PS...Scott just received these today in London Ontario....

That's a triple Dip (on Nosferatu) for those who are counting....
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice box arts. Can't make out which I like best but probably the one on the left.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

otto said:


> Elder hooligans...indeed! Gorgo, get onto my lawn!


I always enjoy your icon, Otto, it always makes me happy, like the Pharrell Williams song.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Just thinking..........maybe one of the reasons for the delay with this kit (as well as the instructions) was they were waiting to capitalize on the new Godzilla flick.

I know he's not Godzilla but with all the hype surrounding the upcoming film, releasing a similar monster kit around this time wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You think a one-man kit company, known for taking a long time to produce a kit, knew about the new Godzilla film _four years ago_, and planned to delay a model kit of a different monster for all that time, until the film was almost but not quite released?

Maybe he's holding up the Moon Suit until the next moon mission launches?


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

If I've just ordered one Gorgo kit, will it be distributor's choice as to which box art I get?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a good question. I was wondering the same thing. It doesn't matter to me, however, as I intend to build the kit, not store it. 
But I will say, until this thread, I wasn't even aware that there would be two different box art designs.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I ordered 2 from Mega. Right around the time they hit the US, I'm going to email Allen and ask if he can send me one of each. 
If not its nothing I'll lose sleep over


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Actually the moon suit is awaiting "2020: A Mars Odyssey" to finish filming.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Frankie - We are of the same mind.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> You think a one-man kit company, known for taking a long time to produce a kit, knew about the new Godzilla film _four years ago_, and planned to delay a model kit of a different monster for all that time, until the film was almost but not quite released?
> 
> Maybe he's holding up the Moon Suit until the next moon mission launches?








Obviously I don't think Monarch's delayed it for all that time. I'm talking about recently....over the past year or so or even months. Maybe Scott thought maybe a bit longer won't hurt to cash in on the Godzilla film.

And the Godzilla remake's been known about for a couple of years anyway.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

With all the delays Monarch did experience,.... an intentional one was *not* in the mix
The release of Gorgo and Godzilla within a few Months of each other is coincidental at best........................................( or is it??? ) 
Denis


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Got my 3 ordered.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> You think a one-man kit company, known for taking a long time to produce a kit, knew about the new Godzilla film _four years ago_, and planned to delay a model kit of a different monster for all that time, until the film was almost but not quite released?
> 
> Maybe he's holding up the Moon Suit until the next moon mission launches?


You're a funny guy, JP! :lol:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> With all the delays Monarch did experience,.... an intentional one was *not* in the mix
> The release of Gorgo and Godzilla within a few Months of each other is coincidental at best........................................( or is it??? )
> Denis






Gorgo was a bit of a Godzilla copy so I can think of worse things Monarch could have done than bringing him out around the same time.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> Gorgo was a bit of a Godzilla copy so I can think of worse things Monarch could have done than bringing him out around the same time.


Worse things, such as...not bringing him out at all! So true, so true...

BTW, Mega, I bit, put my order in for two. 

Anyone else ordering from Mega, check the shipping options. I don't know if it'll be the same for others around the U.S. but for me the Priority Mail option was about 2 dollars less than the default UPS option.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I know. I remember the announcement back in October 2008. I think we're in the home stretch now.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I want the box on the right(facing screen). It really captures the feel of an Aurora 1965-66 kit!!!! It looks like James Bama painted it. The John Graziano Box.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

I also ordered 2 from Mega. Hope I get one of each box renderings.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Encouraging news received : ZIM Antwerp container ship has departed HK March 18 with GORGO! The countdown clock has now begun. 23 days until Toronto arrival. In stores mid April.
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And you can track the ZIM Antwerp's location here:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/details/ships/636014220/vessel:ZIM_ANTWERP

She's currently at Latitude / Longitude: 25.51035 / 121.4231 
Speed/Course: 18.0kn / 57°
Off the north tip of Taiwan.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John.... you don't happen to know where flight 370 is do you ?
Denis


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

*Narrator*: ... now reported overdue and missing, and by now searched for on land, sea, and air by anguished human beings fearful of what they'll find. But you and I know where she is, you and I know what's happened. So if some moment, any moment, you hear the sound of jet engines flying atop the overcast, engines that sound searching and lost, engines that sound desperate, shoot up a flare or do something. That would be Global 33 trying to get home from the Twilight Zone.

I realize this is no laughing matter but TZ seems appropriate. One can only wonder at this point.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if anyone used this method to trace the cell phones...
http://www.freephonetracer.com/FCPT.aspx?_act=RunASearch&cam=5988&gclid=CKPKps3Rpr0CFc1cfgodMLYA6Q
a little OT but just wondering...
Well at least we can track Gorgo 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgo's off Tokyo now, doing 20.5 knots! Go baby!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's hope the container with the kits didn't get left on the pier.:thumbsup: Can hardly wait and now two box art variants, will have to get both.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If the Antwerp's Captain should happen upon this thread he may start feeling a little Captain Phillips-ish


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Lets hope they dont see anything like this before the Gorgo kits arrive.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tacoma?*

It shows she's in Tacoma now? Does that mean she has already dropped the crate with Gorgo's off? I can't tell by looking at the map.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Getting closer for sure!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe this is one of if not the most anticipated kit in a very long time!!!!


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes indeedy---and all the naysayers will have a free piece of humble pie included with every purchase!! GO MONARCH GO!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat:

Now---if the Monster Scenes additions move forward: 7th heaven!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Is this kit still available or is it all bought up yet? Can I still buy one?
Well, when it gets here…you know.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sure Mega can set you up 
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting fact is that I can also buy a Glow Nossy from my wholesalers. I assume a Gorgo order could be possible in my future. (Monster Hobbies in High River, by the way!)


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm really getting a kick out of these Gorgo shipping reports. It's as though She's heading toward your particular city to get back her baby. I love it . The model shop where I'm getting mine ,love these reports too!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

oliver said:


> I'm really getting a kick out of these Gorgo shipping reports. It's as though She's heading toward your particular city to get back her baby. I love it . The model shop where I'm getting mine ,love these reports too!!!


True Dat! If this was available in '61, Gorgo would never have gotten close to Ireland's shore!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep...arrives in Toronto Tomorrow


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Yep...arrives in Toronto Tomorrow


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Gooooody Goody Goody! Then it won't be too much longer before the get to USA. Keep me posted on those MS renamed/re-issued kits too. Although I have those protos----I want to support Monarch and buy a set to leave boxed. Because that box art is beautiful!!!!!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Will do, These kits are all arriving together


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Today is the 15th. Any news on landfall??


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

eradicator178 said:


> Today is the 15th. Any news on landfall??


YUP... Arrived Safe and sound...Scott is just checking on Gorgo now. the shipping for gorgo to the U.S. has been set up to go.
It's happening !
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> YUP... Arrived Safe and sound...Scott is just checking on Gorgo now. the shipping for gorgo to the U.S. has been set up to go.
> It's happening !
> Denis


If there was a 'Like" button for this I would press it over and over! :hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Spockr said:


> If there was a 'Like" button for this I would press it over and over! :hat:



:wave:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> YUP... Arrived Safe and sound...Scott is just checking on Gorgo now. the shipping for gorgo to the U.S. has been set up to go.
> It's happening !
> Denis


450,0000,000,000,000,000,000,000 DANCING BANANAS!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Gotta be close now. Did Mega ever respond on how they will determine which box cover they send? I pre-ordered two as well, and would like one of each.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Welcome To Toronto!!!*

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...7750_625497344171856_299449996405691347_n.jpg


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

I see there are two box cover arts, I want one of each, now I'll have to buy two more kits to the already 2 I have ordered.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

david-5877 said:


> I see there are two box cover arts, I want one of each, now I'll have to buy two more kits to the already 2 I have ordered.


....and like Sinbad...2 different colors of plastic too.......


Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Special Teams said:


> Gotta be close now. Did Mega ever respond on how they will determine which box cover they send? I pre-ordered two as well, and would like one of each.


Anyone who ordered two Gorgo's will automatically receive one of each. If you ordered one, we will choose (unless you specified on your order which one you want to receive). Not to worry, we have it all covered!

And we expect this any day, if not tomorrow, then probably Monday. We're so pumped!!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

The question is, Mcdee…are you going to build this kit 20 times?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

MEGA1 said:


> …unless you specified on your order which one you want to receive...


And how do we differentiate?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I dont think I've ever seen as much hyped anticipation for a model release.
Not even for the Ghost and if I recall the delays on that were a lot longer than Gorgo.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And how do we differentiate?


Blue/green(?)


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Blue/green(?)


Yes, just put a note in the "customer notes" section of your order when you place it, and our warehouse will see it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And how do we differentiate?


Here is how.....

 
Left by Doug Klauba (With Spotlights)............................................... Right by John Graziano (Without Spotlights)

I love the variant boxes....so if you just want the kit, either one will do, but I also collect the Box Art so I'll be getting both :thumbsup:


----------

